# Atlanta - Shift light



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Anyone interested in shift light in the Atlanta area. Let's get the guy down, we need participants. See thread on interior. We need 10 GTO's in Atlanta or somewhere in SE Area? Any takers?

Meets are for programming only (no color change or hardware mods) and run as follows:

[email protected]$150
[email protected]$120
[email protected]$100

All prepaid no later than three weeks prior to the scheduled event. I'll do one in atlanta if there is enough interest.







    
GTPprixView Public ProfileSend a private message to GTPprixSend email to GTPprixVisit GTPprix's homepage!Find More Posts by GTPprixAdd GTPprix to Your Buddy List


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I may be interested, where?


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

How about NE side anywhere between 85N and 75N? I'm hoping we get more bites so he will fly down. I guess he has certain requirements, I have a very large driveway, would love to invite everyone over to Gwinnett.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Get a date and I should be able to go. Also, I'll talk to my friend to see if he wants to get his done.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 12, 2006)

I am interested. Especially if we can do it in gwinnett.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Come on up Raven, I used to live in Montgomery. Looks like we got 4 on the bandwagon. Wife said we could do it at my place, she may supply the Subways. Anymore want to come. Let's make this a shinndig...arty:


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

JoJo said:


> I am interested. Especially if we can do it in gwinnett.


JoJo, you are down the street, I'm on 317 between L'ville and Suwanee!:seeya:


----------



## JoJo (Nov 12, 2006)

Yep, I live between duluth and suwanee on buford highway.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> Come on up Raven, I used to live in Montgomery. Looks like we got 4 on the bandwagon. Wife said we could do it at my place, she may supply the Subways. Anymore want to come. Let's make this a shinndig...arty:


Just let me know when so I can make sure I can take leave that day. Also, my buddy should be able to come also. I say "should" b/c our jobs have crazy schedules.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey Raven, you military? We were stationed at Maxwell, lived in Pecan Groove behind Gunter AFS.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> Hey Raven, you military? We were stationed at Maxwell, lived in Pecan Groove behind Gunter AFS.


Yep, I'm still stationed at Maxwell. I know the area around Pecan Groove. My uncle lives around there.


----------



## Strychnine (Jul 10, 2006)

When are you considering doing this?


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

As soon as we:

Get 10 Goats
Get $$$ together

Guessing early 07.....:seeya:


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

What dates r u thinking about Iam in for a drive and where in Ga.


----------



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

I may be interested depending on location, day and the weather. Also have a couple of other people interested.

Yellowjacket


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

aintmisbehavinn 

I have access to a 6,000 sq ft warehouse with plenty of parking in Canton. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, interested. Now if I can just get some comitments here. I hope the Shift Light guy is watching, I really want mine. Looks like we have about 6 or so so far, let's plan on February? 

All SE Goats, get your butts in here.:agree arty:


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Any more takers on the shift light?


----------

